
TestiPhone.com - iPhone Simulator - mattjaynes
http://testiphone.com/
======
iamwil
I was wondering how they managed to embed Safari in there, but it seems like
it's constrained to look like the iPhone's form factor. So if there are any
quirks between the browsers, you won't see it unless you're running the page
in Safari.

